# I hate housework



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

:agree: 

I am totally with you, I rather muck out all the barns in the world than clean any part of the house. 

One good thing, housework does count as exercise. Have fun at the barn


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh yes, I hate it too. That and cooking. Did you know kids expect to eat three times a day EVERY DAY?!? It's an outrage. Me, I'm fine with just snacking throughout the day plus one big meal. Preferably something that only requires dirtying one pot. 

And laundry, good grief. They think their pjs need to be washed EVERY TIME they wear them. I wear mine like 4 nights in a row. Sometimes, I wash 8 pairs of pjs for one kid in one week. Are they changing in the middle of the night? And HOW are they getting so many pairs of pants dirty in a week? Underwear, however, they're happy to wear for 3 days in a row.

There is so much dust in my house it's embarrassing. I'm short, so anything about 5 feet doesn't get dusted. I have tall friends and cringe when they come over (don't look on top of the fridge!). 

I feel like Sisyphus pushing a rock uphill over and over again. Would rather shovel manure.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I hate housework too! 
When someone visits and they pick up a dish off the coffee table, I insist they put it back in exactly the same spot, easy to tell the spot because it is so visible in the dust. This is an old house and the dustiest house I have ever lived in.

When I decide (occasionally) to do some housework I invariably start in the kitchen and then I decide to make this or that, I prefer cooking to cleaning and by the time I finish the cooking etc. it's too late to get back to cleaning. The only saving grace with housework is, if you miss dusting this week, you don't have to do it twice next week to catch up, once over will do.

My barn was always cleaned more often than the house and I had such a good feeling about looking about me and seeing things all nice and clean and in their proper spot, never felt that way about housework.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Housework is the pits! The term _housewife_ has always made me cringe...sounds like a prison term :twisted:

I would like to sell my house and go live in a tiny home. Must take 5 minutes to clean those things. Just need to find somewhere I can stick one and I am gone! 

Of course I will need a large shed behind the TH for the horse trailer, hay trailer, spare tack, chickens, etc.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Oh yes, I hate it too. That and cooking. Did you know kids expect to eat three times a day EVERY DAY?!? It's an outrage. Me, I'm fine with just snacking throughout the day plus one big meal. Preferably something that only requires dirtying one pot.
> 
> And laundry, good grief. They think their pjs need to be washed EVERY TIME they wear them. I wear mine like 4 nights in a row. Sometimes, I wash 8 pairs of pjs for one kid in one week. Are they changing in the middle of the night? And HOW are they getting so many pairs of pants dirty in a week? Underwear, however, they're happy to wear for 3 days in a row.
> 
> ...


I really laughed at this because I'm the exact same way. I figure if I can't see it, it ain't dirty!:twisted:

My mom had a cooking and cleaning gene. 2 of her daughters got the cleaning gene, 2 of us got the cooking gene but none of us got both. LOL


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

The secret to not hating housework is to never do it in the first place.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't mind cleaning up my own messes but my pet peeve is when the husband puts dishes in the sink (we have a dishwasher for a reason). Or my favorite... when he throws his dirty clothes right. next. to the dirty clothes basket.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I spent a lot of my early life with one of my Grandmothers and she was rather OCD about cleaning and I think quite a lot of it rubbed off on me and for a long time when I was in charge of my own home I was obsessive about it - or maybe it was because at the time it felt as if it was the one thing I was in control of? I certainly didn't enjoy it
Now I just don't see the dust and bits on the floor the way I used too
Not sure if I could honestly say that I love mucking out either - just something that has to be done!!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I hate housework too....I have a buddy who has tiled his whole house....blows it out with a leaf blower rather than sweep.....

House wife, a prison term? really....I wish I had me a rich wife who kept me up and all I had to do was keep house and ride horses!!!!.....


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I hate housework too....I have a buddy who has tiled his whole house....blows it out with a leaf blower rather than sweep.....
> 
> House wife, a prison term? really....I wish I had me a rich wife who kept me up and all I had to do was keep house and ride horses!!!!.....


I love both the ideas. My retired husband is supposed to be the house husband, but he is not very good at keeping things clean. It could be that his perspective of clean is different than mine.

If I were to ever build a house, I think I would do the leaf blower thing.

Or I have another idea. Have it be all tile with a major floor drain system. You could pull a leaver and flush the house. If somebody left their socks on the floor, oh well...........


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> I hate housework too....I have a buddy who has tiled his whole house....blows it out with a leaf blower rather than sweep.....
> 
> House wife, a prison term? really....I wish I had me a rich wife who kept me up and all I had to do was keep house and ride horses!!!!.....


Um, what? I've never stayed home without kids to look after, but I have done that, twice, for a year's maternity leave both times. I can tell you that I was THRILLED to go back to "work". You know, that place where you get a lunch hour, take coffee breaks, can use the bathroom without an audience. Yes, I said that. Don't even get me started on what it feels like to shower with your 2 year old sitting on the other side of the shower curtain asking if you're done yet every 30 seconds. 

Maintaining a household, especially when there are kids involved, is a heck of a lot more work than any job I've ever worked at, and I've had quite a few! Plus, you get to go home after "work". When you live at your work, it's 24/7. It never ends. And no one ever thanks you or gives you a promotion. In fact, the kids ask YOU for money. You get no sick days. No benefits. No pension plan. It's a lot harder than you may think.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

With three large dogs and a medium-sized husband, all of whom spend most of their waking hours accumulating mud, gravel, loose fur, burrs, twigs, dust, leaves, and manure and depositing it in the house, I find housekeeping to be a source of eternal despair. I love having everything I use all orderly and in its place and clean, but this never happens unless I am traveling, alone. The dust and grime in this house are like a tide that washes over it daily. I like keeping my own stuff clean but hate picking up after another (slovenly disorganized filthy) adult and the dogs, while innocent, are still filthy monsters. 

Yes, I hate housework. Hate hate hate. 

I like the idea of the leaf blower. Followed by a firehose.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

I like my living quarters in order, but cleaning never seems to end, and I don't even have children. Dogs and rabbit make a mess enough - everyday it looks like I didn't just sweep the day before. I hate hate vacuuming. And cooking - if something makes me cranky, it is coming home late from work and needing to cook. Bonus would be if all the forks are in wash...


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Something that bugs me is that once in a while when I do get the housekeeping bug, (rare I know) and have the place looking pretty good, no one comes around to see us. They seem to have a special intelligence system that tells them when the place is at it's worse and it's time to visit. I hear a car come in the lane and I make like a whirling dervish with the speed clean and pick up. Amazing what I can get done before the door bell rings.
I hope no one picks up the couch cushions as they will be surprised at what's stuffed under there.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't stuff under the couch. I have, instead, a closet. I call it the avalanche closet.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Oddly enough, I actually _like_ cleaning bathrooms :hide: Great, as with two little kiddos it is a daily necessity :twisted:

Luckily, for me, DH doesn't mind doing the other chores  :winetime:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

SwissMiss said:


> Oddly enough, I actually _like_ cleaning bathrooms :hide: Great, as with two little kiddos it is a daily necessity :twisted:
> 
> Luckily, for me, DH doesn't mind doing the other chores  :winetime:


Perhaps you should move in with us................


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't mind dust bunnies in the corners, under chairs and the couch, mags laying around, and other general clutter. And I will say I am not a willing house cleaner, but I will keep the kitchen clean .....hate trying to whip together a meal in a dirty kitchen. And the bathroom. Gotta be clean so I can feel clean after a shower.

The rest of the house? Meh. Y'all can just come on in and visit and push the mags to the side and have a seat. I'll poor the wine!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> House wife, a prison term? really....I wish I had me a rich wife who kept me up and all I had to do was keep house and ride horses!!!!.....


No-one should be married to a house :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I try to keep my place really clean. However, it can definitely be a pain sometimes. BUT...blasting music really helps me!  It helps make it not so bad. But then again, I live alone so I just have to clean up after myself that's it. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

PoptartShop said:


> I try to keep my place really clean. However, it can definitely be a pain sometimes. BUT...blasting music really helps me!  It helps make it not so bad. But then again, I live alone so I just have to clean up after myself that's it. :lol:


I kept mine clean too when it was just me but add a husband and a dog and somehow that adds up to more than triple the work. Strange phenomena! LOL


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

This thread made me laugh! I hate housework. my house is small and 4 adults, 4 cats and 2 dachshunds it gets dirty fast. It is passable clean but cluttered. 

Hubby complains about it constantly - he grew up with June Cleaver for a Mom - if you could not eat off of her floor then she felt like a failure. 

It has been a learning curve for him. I would rather spend my time outside doing ANYTHING but cleaning.


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

A few years ago my husband and I decided to sell our house and live in an RV until we build our own home. I can tell you, it doesn't matter how small the house, the amount of dust, dog hair, and dirty clothes are the same. Yes, it takes a lot less time to clean but it's really just because the same amount of dirt is in a smaller space. 

I love to cook, but hate to do dishes...not a good combination. Because we are limited on space we mostly use paper plates, plastic utensils, and plastic cups. It cuts down on dishes but I do feel bad about ruining the environment. 

We had already decided that when we build a house we will have stained concrete floors. I have definitely considered having a drain put in the middle of the floor so that I can just hose it all down. I'll be retiring in 5 years. I'm sure when I'm retired cleaning won't be so bad because I'll have more time...right??? Ha Ha Ha...


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Ugh, housework is the bane of my existence. Boyfriend is Mr. OCD when it comes to cleaning, he loves it. He'll talk about feeling terrible because he's behind on cleaning, and I tell him I know, he left TWO dog hairs behind the TV in the basement last time  


Me however, I am forever a mess between crafting, dusting, and generally being tired after working 40+ hours a week, going to the barn which is an hour away, and then traveling a lot on top of that. It gets to be rather nutty and you don't want to spend your precious off hours cleaning.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh me too, and I drive my SO crazy because our ideas of 'clean and organized' are soooo different lol. Sometimes I will sweep and then she comes home and will immediately start sweeping, and I'll be like, 'i just did that'... the answer is always 'oh, it didnt look like it' *facepalm* 

I love cooking and dont mind doing the dishes though, so those are usually my tasks. I also dont mind cleaning the litterboxes (2 cats) so I do that as well.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh.... these posts are just what I needed today... it makes me feel better after my episode I had last night. It makes me feel like I'm not the only one who just doesn't clean 

Our apartment management decided to post at 8:00 last night that an appraiser was coming today to look at the complex and that someone needed to be there between 2-3 pm... I had a total meltdown. I had my laundry scattered from Hell to Breakfast, dirty dishes, I hadn't wiped my stove off in a few days and my spare bedroom is my "I don't know what to do with this" room and has no floor space at the moment (I just need to learn to get rid of those types of things). So hubby and I started a whirlwind clean, I couldn't breathe, and that ended with me sitting in the corner of the bedroom sobbing. My hubby trying to tell me it's fine, other people have worse messes than I do. But I couldn't stop feeling sick about my mess. I had to settle with neatly piling all our clothes along the wall, stacking all the suitcases we haven't unpacked, leaving my dirty dishes, and vacuuming what carpet was showing.

Sorry, I've had to vent to _someone_ about that^^

I absolutely hate cleaning and have never been good at it. My husband gets way to distracted to even help me much haha, he's like the little kid who finds his favorite toy while cleaning his room and begins to play with it instead of working. I always thought I'd be better at it in my adult life, but no, bad habits carry on into adulthood. I keep thinking I'm going to be screwed when we have kids... I'll never be able to keep up. Because, really, I would much rather be out knee deep in poop than fold laundry.

Though I do find that blasting songs I can sing to works wonders sometimes.

I'm also liking the suggestions of leaf blowing the house out, or the giant drain in the center of the floor!!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ApuetsoT said:


> The secret to not hating housework is to never do it in the first place.


...by hiring a cleaning person!

When I was home on maternity leave last summer, hubby hired a cleaning lady to come by once every 2 weeks. Needless to say, we kept her on even after I went back to work. Love it! 

My TIME is important and I'd rather spend it at the barn or with my new little one, than cleaning!

;-)


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

@KLJcowgirl - I feel your pain!

I am a chronic clutter leaving non-cleaner. The house is never dirty, the cat's tray is always clean, bath and toilet are clean, the kitchen is okay... But everything else, hoovering, windows, washing, gets done at the last possible opportunity. Then we get told we are having a house inspection and I go into an all out panic, having to blitz every room until they meet my stupid "not just me and the other half" standards. Often I'll be up until 10-11pm the night before a house inspection, just making sure everything is perfect.

Cleaning for me is definitely a chore. What's silly is that once I get going, I do actually kind of enjoy it, and get some satisfaction from it, especially if I'm bopping along to my metal songs of choice. It's just that when I get home from a long day of being mashed about by scared horses, I would rather just pop a cold one and get in the bath, not clean last nights dishes and hoover up the never ending cat fluff.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I really need to hire somebody to clean. We live in such a remote area, it is hard to find anyone that is interested.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

@IndiesaurusRex OOOH I'm so glad someone else feels it haha

I too actually keep my bathroom pretty clean, and that's usually the cleanest room in the house. And I wouldn't say my place is dirty... just cluttered as you put it. And I totally agree that when you actually hunker down and do it, it is a breeze; you get in a groove. I can't stop when I actually start or I'll never start again. That was part of my meltdown last night... I would have cleaned all night and not slept a wink if hubby hadn't intervened a bit.

I never have any visitors, so I have little motivation to clean, and that's frustrating to me as well. So when my home is clean, I have to invite someone over, be it my family or one of my friends haha. Someone has to see it to believe it!

I flip between genres of music depending on what I'm doing. Lots of walking back and forth and lifting requires metal/hard rock. Something like dishes or scrubbing needs something to just keep my mind occupied, which is usually 80's/90's country for me haha


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

@KLJcowgirl One of us, one of us...

I'm another one who never has any visitors, and I always have that niggle in the back of my head, "Why do it, it's just you and B who will be here..." Traitorous brain!

I like something with a bit of a groove to it, so often I end up with Black Stone Cherry for some Southern style crooning (very exotic for the Brit over here :lol: ), or DevilDriver/Whitechapel if I want heavyheavy and groovy!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Black Stone Cherry is a great band to clean to haha


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I do the absolute minimum, you know, dust round the object rather than lift it; but I knew I had people coming today so I cleaned the house on Sunday as I didn’t want it to look too untidy for complete strangers. 
It was my mum who pointed out that they’re workmen who are going to be renewing the heating system, pulling out pipes, heaters and drilling through walls to move the boiler from downstairs to upstairs. I’m currently sitting in a house with an inch of dust on everything, two holes in the walls, piles of rubbish, carpets and floorboards pulled-up in every room, the cooker in the middle of the kitchen and no heat in the house. I was absolutely mortified at the mess at the back of the cooker when they pulled it out and may have scurried to another room when they went to get a hoover to clean the corner.
I’m dreading Wednesday when they finally leave and the cleaning really starts.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> Cleaning for me is definitely a chore. What's silly is that once I get going, I do actually kind of enjoy it, and get some satisfaction from it, especially if I'm bopping along to my metal songs of choice. It's just that when I get home from a long day of being mashed about by scared horses, I would rather just pop a cold one and get in the bath, not clean last nights dishes and hoover up *the never ending cat fluff*.


Oh my that neverending cat fluff... You cant even properly sweep it up because it blows away when you move around -.-


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Luce73 said:


> Oh my that neverending cat fluff... You cant even properly sweep it up because it blows away when you move around -.-


My favourite moment is when you manage to actually do the hoovering, then the cat just wanders on to a nice bit of clean carpet, has a good scratch and roll around, leaving a beautiful black fluff Picasso on the cream carpet.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gunslinger said:


> I hate housework too....I have a buddy who has tiled his whole house....blows it out with a leaf blower rather than sweep.....
> 
> House wife, a prison term? really....I wish I had me a rich wife who kept me up and all I had to do was keep house and ride horses!!!!.....



I'm a housewife. I do everything except bring home the bacon 
Actually,I want a wife,too. If she does half what I do it will be worth sharing hubby with her.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Celeste said:


> Perhaps you should move in with us................


Sure :grin:

Just be aware that with our kids you won't get an opportunity to dust anymore: it never has time to settle, lol


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I love all the different points of view here! Those who live alone and say it isn't so bad, they don't mind too much (well, duh! When I lived alone I hardly ever cleaned! Because I didn't get things dirty!), to those who live in mess, but are miserable about it, to those who say just hire a cleaning lady! What I don't see is a lot of people own their mess. Like just accept it. Embrace it. The dust on my shelves means I spend time with my kids every day. The grime on top of my fridge means I won't have regrets on my death bed! Come on y'all, there are more important things than cleaning! Tell me what your mess SAYS about you!

P.S. The cleaning person is a lifesaver, I agree. Except that if you accumulate junk on every surface, which my kids and husband do like hoarders, she can't clean. So you end up cleaning before the cleaning lady comes. And then there's cost. They're not cheap anymore. My mother had a cleaning lady come EVERY day, ALL day. She can't understand why I can't afford once a week for a day. But see, there's a horse trailer I want.... horse trailer vs clean house = no brainer!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Also, a very good friend of mine who passed away a year ago at age 46 used to drink wine while she cleaned. I thought that was brilliant. She didn't regret not cleaning more when she died either.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> I love all the different points of view here! Those who live alone and say it isn't so bad, they don't mind too much (well, duh! When I lived alone I hardly ever cleaned! Because I didn't get things dirty!), to those who live in mess, but are miserable about it, to those who say just hire a cleaning lady! What I don't see is a lot of people own their mess.* Like just accept it. Embrace it.* The dust on my shelves means I spend time with my kids every day. The grime on top of my fridge means I won't have regrets on my death bed! Come on y'all, there are more important things than cleaning! Tell me what your mess SAYS about you!


Funny thing, we used to tell my mom this. "It's fine! It just means you actually LIVE here." I thought it would be just as easy to tell myself this, but I'm finding it really hard. It is one thing I've been trying to work on. My husband sure has it down though! :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> hat I don't see is a lot of people own their mess. Like just accept it. Embrace it. The dust on my shelves means I spend time with my kids every day. The grime on top of my fridge means I won't have regrets on my death bed! Come on y'all, there are more important things than cleaning!


I feel better now. Thanks!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I want to contribute but don't really know if anything major to add. I don't care for cleaning either. Cleaning up after other people bids the worst. Cooking to. I used to enjoy it, even got pretty good especially bbq. Don't particularly enjoy that anymore either. Most often now how much effort/clean up factors more than taste.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

How about the dreaded computer desk? I try to clear this out once in a while, but it just gets cluttered again. You'll notice the important stuff is there : "Horse Show Essentials Checklist" (our last show was in August. It's been there since then because I'm going to need it again soon!) and a coupon from HorseLoverz is tucked under some other paperwork. There's a birthday balloon (to be fair, my kids both just had birthdays), some stickies, some scotch tape, a stuffy that my daughter probably left on the floor of her room and that I had to take away from one of the dogs, a princess lip balm (my daughter is way past the princess stage, but I can't throw out perfectly good lip balm!) and lots of paper. 

After I posted the pic, I noticed the junk basket. Funny, I don't even see it anymore. How many of you have baskets of miscellaneous junk everywhere? This one appears to have an old toy car in it. My son is 14 and hasn't played with cars for more years than I care to admit.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Sure am happy to know I'm not the only one who'd rather clean a stall than a house. 

But oddly enough, the more I read on here, the more I felt the desire to have a clean house 

So I have come up with a plan. I should be able to clean one room a day, right? I know cleaning the whole house defeats me, but I should be able to squeeze in enough time to clean one room. 

I have a front room, combo living and dining room. A back room, with pool table, the critter cages (those do get cleaned weekly), some very dusty exercise equipment, and other things I don't know where to put. 

Then there are 3 bedrooms, one that is actually empty, except furniture, because my youngest moved out this past fall. 

Finishing it out there is a kitchen, two bathrooms and a utility room. I'm not going to count in the big nightmare I mean shed out back. 

So to organize
#1 front room
#2 kitchen
#3 backroom
#4 bathrooms (both)
#5 my room
#6 tack room/bedroom
#7 empty bedroom and utility room

Of course the problem with this plan is that I work long hours, so have to eliminate those days. 

Wonder when I will actually start this :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a good motivator, makes me want to clean, do a real thorough job too. I pvr all the episodes of "Hoarders" watch one and I am on a cleaning, organizing binge.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

That show makes me do the same thing @waresbear.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I know, right? Everyone I tell this to, says the same thing.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Heck, I'm considering just paying someone to come it once a week to dust the widow seals and base boards.....ceiling fans.....blinds....and vacuum.....

Landry isn't so much of a problem for me......as the dry cleaner is right on the way to work......

Then there's the yard work....sigh.....the joys of home ownership!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I just went over to my neighbors for a few minutes and guess what? Her house is spotless :icon_rolleyes: 

How do people do that? I think I need a two foot wide bulldozer and I'll just clear out the whole house...:frown_color:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> I just went over to my neighbors for a few minutes and guess what? Her house is spotless :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> How do people do that? I think I need a two foot wide bulldozer and I'll just clear out the whole house...:frown_color:


She probably has no life...............


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one. My house is friggin always a mess, I HATE cleaning. Even when I have all other aspects of my life in order, I can't seem to get it together with my house. If I have someone coming over I spend like 3 days making sure it's great. Otherwise, I do what I can and live the way I live. Maybe I'll get better about it as I get older...hopefully..


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Uze said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. My house is friggin always a mess, I HATE cleaning. Even when I have all other aspects of my life in order, I can't seem to get it together with my house. If I have someone coming over I spend like 3 days making sure it's great. Otherwise, I do what I can and live the way I live. Maybe I'll get better about it as I get older...hopefully..


The older I get, the worse I get.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Celeste said:


> She probably has no life...............


She doesn't have horses, dogs, chickens, but does have a cat or two. Works full time, has a husband and 5 grown kids some of which have kids, couple of which are still at home. Very active in the church...I think she might have more of a life than I do...sigh

Maybe she cleans everyday?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Celeste said:


> The older I get, the worse I get.


Me too :frown_color:


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Celeste said:


> The older I get, the worse I get.


Oh, lol. Well then I'll just learn to accept it. In my defense, I take care of my 5 acre property, the outside animals (4 horses, 4 goats, 1 donkey), house, and all my inside animals (4 dogs, 2 cats, 12+ snakes, 20+ spiders, 2 lizards, and one tortoise) by myself. Thankfully I don't have children to add to that chaos. I can only imagine how moms feel!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Maybe she cleans everyday?


I think I hate her.............


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Just poking my head out of my pile of laundry... I think load #4 is washing... Does that count as cleaning as well???
How can 4 people produce so much dirty laundry???? And I do a load or two during the week as well...

Just whining... I want to go to the barn!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I will go put a load of laundry in as well. The jeans laying on the floor may get up and walk by themselves if left there much longer........


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Just popped in because I don't want to start supper. We ate lunch at like 2 pm and it's only 10 to 5... it can wait right? And really, we ate yesterday. I even made an Irish stew in the crockpot! Must we have supper again today? And tomorrow? Oh, and the dishes from last night are still on the counter and in the sink. Not the plates - hubby put those in the dishwasher while I was out riding. And now he thinks he's a big hero. He put plates in a dishwasher and pressed buttons. wow. 

Oh, and yes, laundry. I suppose I should put a load in. Sundays are my usual laundry day, but I feel good about myself if I put a load in Saturday. That's my other favorite trick by my husband. He'll put a load of laundry in, start a wash, then leave it. Like 5 hours later he'll say "Oh, by the way dear, I started a laundry." Um, ok. So you put stuff in a machine and pressed buttons (are we seeing a pattern here?). just WOW! And now there is a load of wet clothes that has to be put in the dryer, folded and put away on an evening when I was planning on watching Snowman and Harry for the third time (come on people, priorities!). Gee, thanks. 

Oh yeah... supper. Again.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You could let the clothes sit in the dryer. Just tumble them awhile after your show, and then most (or at least some) of the wrinkles will fall out.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@Acadianartist, at our house a bowl of cereal is an appropriate supper (or lunch), lol


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Celeste said:


> You could let the clothes sit in the dryer. Just tumble them awhile after your show, and then most (or at least some) of the wrinkles will fall out.


Or you stop caring about wrinkles :wink:
But yes, about 10 mins will take the wrinkles out!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Just because of this thread, I have put up a load of laundry and started another. Progress is being made. Not much, but some.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Celeste said:


> Just because of this thread, I have put up a load of laundry and started another. Progress is being made. Not much, but some.


:rofl: I was just contemplating unloading the dishwasher :rofl: peer pressure?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> @*Acadianartist* , at our house a bowl of cereal is an appropriate supper (or lunch), lol


I have weird kids. They DEMAND all four food groups at EVERY meal. I'm not even kidding. Those darned sports nutritionists have turned them against frozen pizza and ramen noodles.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Not the plates - hubby put those in the dishwasher while I was out riding. And now he thinks he's a big hero. He put plates in a dishwasher and pressed buttons. wow.


:lol: That's funny.

My husband can be OCD about cleaning, especially the kitchen. He worked restaurant in a variety of positions at a variety of places for many years. So somehow, he can put out this incredible 5 star dinner, and at the same time keep the kitchen spotless the entire time he's cooking! It's a bit infuriating, because when I cook I'm always trying to figure out HOW he does that.

I used to be really bad about cleaning and keeping house. I just hated doing it. DH actually helped me a lot in changing my habits. Not by forcing me to clean, but by seeing him cook and clean like mad, I felt bad for not also putting in enough effort. When everybody puts in a small amount of effort each day, maybe 20 minutes, it's not a big deal at all. But it is absolutely infuriating to be the only person cleaning in a house full of people. Been there, done that.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> I have weird kids. They DEMAND all four food groups at EVERY meal. I'm not even kidding. Those darned sports nutritionists have turned them against frozen pizza and ramen noodles.


My kiddos are 4 and 6 and are going through that awful phase of being extremely picky... No fast food, no meat, no vegetables... Makes cooking extra fun :???:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> My kiddos are 4 and 6 and are going through that awful phase of being extremely picky... No fast food, no meat, no vegetables... Makes cooking extra fun :???:


Been there, done that. Ate chicken nuggets for years.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

SwissMiss said:


> My kiddos are 4 and 6 and are going through that awful phase of being extremely picky... No fast food, no meat, no vegetables... Makes cooking extra fun :???:


So fruit and grains only? I'd be tempted to throw them a bale of alfalfa... just for giggles. :lol:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> Been there, done that. Ate chicken nuggets for years.


Since they both hate any kind of fast food (including fries), we at least escape that for the moment :grin: Spaghetti Carbonara (psst, apparently turkey is _not_ meat, lol) or pasta al pesto are the current favorites...



horseluvr2524 said:


> So fruit and grains only? I'd be tempted to throw them a bale of alfalfa... just for giggles. :lol:


:rofl: I could probably get some alfa alfa in the pesto without them noticing:grin: Even DH (who doesn't eat veggies either - wonder where the kiddos got it from :icon_rolleyes doesn't always realize when I sneak some extra stuff in our meals :razz:


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl: I could probably get some alfa alfa in the pesto without them noticing:grin: Even DH (who doesn't eat veggies either - wonder where the kiddos got it from :icon_rolleyes doesn't always realize when I sneak some extra stuff in our meals :razz:


Oh boy, my mother (I'm grown up and married, but we rent a room in her very large house as we travel part of the year) got me good a couple months ago. She ordered some powdered alfalfa (yeah... people actually eat the stuff) to put in smoothies. She decided it was disgusting (duh!), so she gave the rest of her smoothie to me. I did not know there was alfalfa in it. I took one sip, made a horrified face, and then said "why do I feel like I'm drinking horse feed?"

That and the time I stupidly told them about a silly dream I had where I ate those dog milkbone treats are some moments that are hard to live down for me.

Oh, and now the horse gets powdered alfalfa with her ration balancer. She likes it :wink:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Acadianartist said:


> And laundry, good grief. They think their pjs need to be washed EVERY TIME they wear them. I wear mine like 4 nights in a row. Sometimes, I wash 8 pairs of pjs for one kid in one week. Are they changing in the middle of the night? And HOW are they getting so many pairs of pants dirty in a week? Underwear, however, they're happy to wear for 3 days in a row.


Ever thought of just folding the PJs and placing them back? 

My mother and sister are the tidy ones, my dad and I definitely not!

I do own up that last week I really cleaned out the porch, spiders were emailing the RSPCA reporting me for cruelty. Then yesterday, I did spring clean the hall. 

It will snow tomorrow.


----------

